# open bass tournments?



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

any opens in SE ohio this saturday?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Theirs probably a 9.9 tourny ant clendening leesville or Piedmont


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

any way of finding out? dont care where. just want to fish a tournment. i have no walleye tournments this weekend so i have to drop a notch down to bass


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I think there is usually a tournament every Saturday from 7-12 at Seneca.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ducky152000 said:


> any way of finding out? dont care where. just want to fish a tournment. i have no walleye tournments this weekend so i have to drop a notch down to bass


Hey hey hey be easy now


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

hahaha not being serious. finding large bass 4 lbs and up is just as hard as finding walleye 6 lbs and up. they are both challenging. and takes just as much skill to do so consistently.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ducky ive pulled some big largies out of all 3 lakes i listed. Fish your typical saugeye spots and youll find them. Id be willing to bet that we both share some spots at clendening


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

haha trust me i no too well. have caught many 4 lb plus largemouths while saugeye fishing and vise versa. i just enjoy competitive fishing. thats why im just looking for a open bass tournment this weekend. we do not have a walleye/saugeye tournment until mid August. I like to fish for saugeye and flathead the most, but i do my share of bass fishing.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I was mistaken the Seneca tournaments don't start until fall.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok thanks for the heads up. was planning on goin down.im not finding anything. may just go to attwood and flip docks. should be a great day for dock fishing saturday


----------

